# Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2007)

In meinen Augen ist es kein Problem aber vielleicht wünscht sich die Mehrheit das ja anders.
Wir haben das schon oft nebenbei diskutiert und es gibt immer wieder Rufe danach:

Die Offtopic-Beiträge in den monatlichen MefoFangmeldung-Threads.

Soll ich die zeitnah in einen extra Laberthread verschieben?
Bedenkt dabei das der Laberthread ein völlig sinnfreies Durcheinander ergibt. So wären aber die OffTopics noch auf Tasche.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es einfach Offtopics zu löschen. Find ich etwas willkürlich.

Begründet gerne und findet in der Abstimmung eine deutliche Mehrheit.


----------



## Tyron (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Wie viele Boardies will ich nen reinen Fangmelde-Trööt! Punkt aus!


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich finde man sollte schon mal Petri wünschen dürfen oder mal was nachfragen können. Oft sind Fragen ja auch für mehrere interessant, so dass eine PN nicht immer zweckmäßig ist.

Was ich allerdings auch als sehr störend empfinde, ist wie mit Fangmeldungen umgegangen wird. Auf der einen Seite werden immer Fotos gewünscht, auf der anderen Seite wird man dann sofort kritisiert, wenn es nicht zu der einen aber auch zur anderen Gesinnung passt. 
Ich bin beruflich recht stark eingspannt, so dass ich seltenst an die Küste komme, wenn ich mich jetzt noch wegen meiner 6-10 Fische, die ich im Jahr fange auch noch doof anmachen lassen muss, weil vielleicht ein anderer, die 45-50er nicht denaturiert, sondern renaturiert hätte, dann poste ich hier nix. 
Dann lieber mal einen Bericht, wenn es wirklich was besonderes war. Da viele in diesem Thread garnicht mehr posten, von denen ich annehme, dass sie durchaus mal einen Fisch am Band haben, gehe ich davon aus, dass es auch anderen so geht. 

In diesem Thread geht es doch darum zu informieren, wo, wann und ob Fische gefangen werden und nicht wie im Raubfischthread, darum seine Profilneurose mit Äußerungen, wie mein 89. Hecht oder mein 447. Zander auszuleben, also nicht um Schwanzvergleiche.

Dazu eignet sich die Meerforelle sowieso nicht.

Uli


----------



## Angelmann (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Moin Timsen,

wenn Du Dir eh Arbeit machen willst, dann kopiere doch einfach die reinen Topics in einen geschlossenen Thread. Dann wirste allen gerecht.......#h


----------



## kulti007 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte schon mal Petri wünschen dürfen oder mal was nachfragen können. Oft sind Fragen ja auch für mehrere interessant, so dass eine PN nicht immer zweckmäßig ist.
> 
> Was ich allerdings auch als sehr störend empfinde, ist wie mit Fangmeldungen umgegangen wird. Auf der einen Seite werden immer Fotos gewünscht, auf der anderen Seite wird man dann sofort kritisiert, wenn es nicht zu der einen aber auch zur anderen Gesinnung passt.
> Ich bin beruflich recht stark eingspannt, so dass ich seltenst an die Küste komme, wenn ich mich jetzt noch wegen meiner 6-10 Fische, die ich im Jahr fange auch noch doof anmachen lassen muss, weil vielleicht ein anderer, die 45-50er nicht denaturiert, sondern renaturiert hätte, dann poste ich hier nix.
> ...



|good: so sehe ich das auch, ab und zu muss man mal am thema vorbei reden |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Mich stört das nicht. Es ist zwar manchmal etwas störend,...naund dann blättere ich halt schnell weiter. Muss ja nicht alles lesen. Oftmals ist es aber auch ganz lustig und nimmt die Brisanz aus einigen Beiträgen.


----------



## mot67 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

vereinzelte anmerkungen zu den fängen stören mich nicht, leider entwickeln sich aber daraus regelmässig diskussionen, deshalb vote ich für verschieben in einen extrathread.


----------



## Havorred01 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von Sundvogel an. 
Es ist nicht schön zu lesen wenn Personen mal heftig mal weniger heftig angegriffen werden, weil sie nicht in das Sinnbild anderer passen.
Es muss jeder für sich selber wissen ob er Forellen im Laichkleid, untermassige, etc. entnimmt. Entsprechenden Personen kann man auch den Hinweis zum Küstenknigge geben.  
Naja und ewig schreiben mein Glückwunsch, mein Glückwunsch nervt dann ab und an auch mal. 
Aber das wichtigste ist doch das die Leute schreiben wenn sie gefangen haben, alleine die Tatsache am Wasser gewesen zu sein, und geangelt zu haben ist doch Klasse !! 
In diesem Sinne


Havorred


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Angelmann schrieb:


> Moin Timsen,
> 
> wenn Du Dir eh Arbeit machen willst, dann kopiere doch einfach die reinen Topics in einen geschlossenen Thread. Dann wirste allen gerecht.......#h


#6 |good:


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Havorred01 schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von Sundvogel an.
> Es muss jeder für sich selber wissen ob er Forellen im Laichkleid, untermassige, etc. entnimmt. Entsprechenden Personen kann man auch den Hinweis zum Küstenknigge geben.


 

HEY STOP!!!:c 

Das ist nicht meine Meinung!!!!

Ich bin nur der Ansicht, dass die Diskussionen über durchaus regulär gefangene Fische nicht in diesen Thread gehören!

Wenn einer, einen in der Schonzeit gefangenen braunen 85er Schlauch grinsend in die Kamera hält, sollte das genauso gelöscht werden, wie andere OFF-Topic-Sachen. Soviel Kompetenz haben die Mods insbesondere Truttafriend ja wohl.

Uli


----------



## Havorred01 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Sorry !!
Drücken wir es anders aus, dann finde ich deine Ansicht voll ok!! 
Der Rest ist meine Meinung zu diesem Ganzen hier!!

Havorred


----------



## Christian D (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



> Was ich allerdings auch als sehr störend empfinde, ist wie mit Fangmeldungen umgegangen wird. Auf der einen Seite werden immer Fotos gewünscht, auf der anderen Seite wird man dann sofort kritisiert, wenn es nicht zu der einen aber auch zur anderen Gesinnung passt.


 
Ja, so manch einer zerreißt sich sein Maul........Gebe ich dir unbedingt Recht!

Meine Meinung: Fangbericht-Threads nur noch mit FANGMELDUNGEN und nix anderem. Mir gehen zum beispiel auch diese ewigen "Toller Fisch", "Petri zu dem Fang" usw. ziemlich auf die Nerven!


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Angelmann schrieb:


> Moin Timsen,
> 
> wenn Du Dir eh Arbeit machen willst, dann kopiere doch einfach die reinen Topics in einen geschlossenen Thread. Dann wirste allen gerecht.......#h




Damit ist wirklich alles gesagt...


----------



## Torsk1 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

In einen Extrathread verschieben!
Ich find das artet immer so aus#d


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich geb zu ,am liebsten lese ich die OT´s
Hab keinen Bock auf ne sterile Exxeltabelle.

Naja,die Gratulationen sind schon manchmal lästig...|kopfkrat ...ich fang ja auch nie was|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich find absolute Datenbanktröts auch vollkommen stupide.
Wenn eine Diskussion ausartet, kann der Mod ja immer noch einschreiten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich finde das auch nicht weiter tragisch.Lockert alles etwas auf.


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich habe für löschen gestimmt.
Fragen zu Fisch/Köder/Bedingungen sind ja keine off Topics...unsinnige Diskussionen dagegen schon.

Aus meiner Sicht eine Maßnahme die Viele Threads extrem entmüllen würde und das Board wieder lesenswert machen würde.


----------



## friggler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Meine ganz persönliche Sicht. Am liebsten wär mir die OTs löschen.
Wobei damit nicht jede Bemerkung Abschweifung oder jedes Petri zu einem besonderen Fang gemeint ist. Auch eine Nachfrage zu Fangbedingungen etc. stören mich nicht...
Aber die Belehrungen der Besserangler egal ob falsch oder richtig und die daraus resultierenden Anmachen nerven mich einfach nur. Möglicherweise sieht man dann auch wieder öfter schöne Bilder...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

HI,

ich halte nichts vom "Entmüllen". 
Schließe mich den Meinungen an, dass dieses zu einer Dynamik in einem Board einfach dazu gehört. 
"Reine Sachdarstellungen" finde ich dann wirklich eher uninteressant  und langweilig.

In den meisten Themen wird - wenn es mit dem OT dann doch mal zuviel wird - eh' von den Usern darauf aufmerksam gemacht. In solchen Extremfällen würde ich dann lieber "vereinzelt" einschreiten, als jetzt dem Mod aufzuhalsen, jedes Post nach ev. OT-Gehalt zu durchforsten :g (ich übertreibe natürlich - aber ich denke, Ihr wisst was ich meine).

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

JA! Offtopics aus dem Thread löschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*5     *16,13%
JA! Aber Offtopics in einen xtra Laberthread verschieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*10      *32,26%
_NEIN! Offtopics bleiben in dem Thread_









*15      *48,39%


Jetzt mal OFF-Topic, oder auch nicht.;+ 

Seit wann sind 15 von insgesamt 30 weniger als 50%?

Komisch, möglicherweise ein Zahlengeist oder einer von der Peta, die sind ja für alles schlimme verantwortlich.

Uli


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Also ich finde ein paar OT Kommentare wie fragen nach dem Köder usw... oder z.B. wie das mit den Kalmaren in der Ostsee gehören einfach dazu und sollte deshalb auch nicht gelöscht werden .

Nur Daten wär ja auch langweilig ...

Das rumgenöle über zu kleine/ zu große / entnommene / zurückgesetzte / eventuell ein klein wenig angefärbte usw ... Fische nervt aber teilweise . Das könnte meinetwegen ruhig gelöscht werden .


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

@ sundvogel bei mir sinds jetzt

5  	15,63%
10  	31,25%
16  	50,00%

stimmt also irgendwie auch nicht so ganz ...

Versucht da etwa wer heimlich zu manipulieren |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ sundvogel bei mir sinds jetzt
> 
> 5 15,63%
> 10 31,25%
> ...


 
Ja PETA ganz klar. Wer sonst? Die wollen uns jetzt mit allen Mitteln zermürben.

Aber lieber nix mehr zu den Zahlen posten, sonst dreht Truttafriend noch durch und das hat er echt nicht verdient.

:q Uli:q


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

HI,

Mein (nicht vorhandener) "Abstimmungspunkt vier"  würde ungefähr so lauten:

_Im Ausnahmefall Verschieben in ein Extra-Thema, wenn ein bestimmter Themenbereich eine zu große Eigendynamik entwickelt. _

Und das können - um mal positiv zu bleiben - eben auch Diskussionen sein, die sich aus einem Fang heraus entwickeln und super-interessant sein können; aber eben den "normalen" Rahmen eines Fangthreads sprengen würden.
Alles Andere führt m.E. nur zu unnötigen Stress, Streit und Unruhe ("Hey! Kann das hier bitte mal jemand in den OT-Bereich verschieben!!!"  )

#h


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Hallo vielleicht sollte jeder der ein wenig vom eigendlichen Thema abweicht ,vorweg einen Sabbel Smiley |bla: |bla: |bla: einsetzen dann ist für jedermann gleich zu erkennen . Dat dumm Tüch snacken abschaffen würde mir persönlich fehlen ,kurzum Anglerlatein muß sein, manchmal muß man eben zwischen den Zeilen lesen


----------



## fimo (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also ich finde ein paar OT Kommentare wie fragen nach dem Köder usw... oder z.B. wie das mit den Kalmaren in der Ostsee gehören einfach dazu und sollte deshalb auch nicht gelöscht werden ......



... Genau. Es lebe die Dynamik der Beiträge.


----------



## Ronen (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

nunja... zu ner Mehrheit wirds hier nicht kommen ...so wie ich das gerade sehe!

Meiner Meinung nach wird Off Topic auch oftmals ein bisschen fehlinterpretiert!

Aber das ist ja das schlimme....so richtig definieren kann man es ja auch nicht und somit wird die eine oder andere Löschung diverser off Topic Beiträge...auch wenn gewünscht und beschlossen, als willkürlich hingestellt werden!

So seh ich das zumindest!!!

Desweiteren halte ich es wie der Kochtopfangler.....siehe Zitat!



> Also ich finde ein paar OT Kommentare wie fragen nach dem Köder usw... oder z.B. wie das mit den Kalmaren in der Ostsee gehören einfach dazu und sollte deshalb auch nicht gelöscht werden .
> 
> Nur Daten wär ja auch langweilig ...
> 
> Das rumgenöle über zu kleine/ zu große / entnommene / zurückgesetzte / eventuell ein klein wenig angefärbte usw ... Fische nervt aber teilweise . Das könnte meinetwegen ruhig gelöscht werden .




Anfangs dieser Diskussion stand ja die Löschung von Provokationen und anderer störender Beiträge die nur dazu dienen Leute dumm zu schnicken oder eben zu provozieren.

Ich denke wie haben hier nen Super Moderatoren Team und somit fände ich eine Löschung einzelner Beiträge " nach ermessen des jeweiligen Moderator " für durchaus vertretbar!


----------



## bennie (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

offtopics nerven.... es gibt pn's + extra threads

aber dieses gesuche nach fängen zwischen dem gelaber is nervig


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Habe auch für "nein" gestimmt. Ist für mich kein Problem. #d   Unteressante Beiträge flüchtig überfliegen und die (für mich) interessanten durchlesen. |rolleyes 

@ oh-nemo #h 

und warum fängst du nicht? #c  |kopfkrat  ???
Schließ dich mal langsam den "Profis" an, dann wird`s auch wieder! :q  #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Man Leute, was hatten wir immer einen riesen Spass bei BB-Treffen an der Küste!  Da wurde soooooviel Offtopic gelabert, die Leute lachten hatten Spass, lernten sich kennen, grillten zusammen und waren zusammen am Wasser.
Das ist doch das Salz in der Suppe!
Und nu soll nur noch aufgezählt werden: der Haken, die Rute, genau die Rolle dazu und dann ganau bei der Temperatur an dem Küstenabschnitt musst du so und so werfen......
Ist das bitter :c
....komisch ich kenn Timsen noch anders ??


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Tja - ein Extra-Fredd mit den "reinen" Infos wär nicht schlecht.

OT an

Für die Aktion von Timsen mit den Molos auf des Schwooben Auto aber dann bitte einen Extra Bildbericht *duckwech*

OT ut :q :q :q


----------



## MefoProf (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es Sinn macht, alle Off Topic Beiträge zu verschieben, zu löschen oder die Topics in einen eigenen thread zu packen. Reine Fangmeldungen wären mir zu langweilig und ein mehr oder weniger geordnetes und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Sammelsurium and Beiträgen finde ich auch nicht besonders atraktiv. 
Auch wenn es manchmal hoch her geht, so beruhigt sich das doch in der Regel wieder von selbst, ohne dass ein Mod eingreifen muss. Die Leute die hier ihr Störfeuer abgeben, wollen anscheinend ja auch nichts anderes, als für Unruhe zu sorgen, sonst hätten sie ja ein Thema dazu erstellt. Am besten ist es ,  solche Beiträge zu ignorieren, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Gerade, wenn man persönlich angegriffen wird, aber das nimmt den meisten die Luft aus den Segeln.


----------



## mot67 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

ich hatte das so verstanden, dass es nur um offtopics in den reinen fangmeldungsthreads geht. wenn ein threadersteller wünscht, dass in seinem thread offtopics gelöscht werden, könnte er es in den anfangspost schreiben und gegebenenfalls offtopics durch die mods löschen lassen. das ist die möglichkeit, die uns nun bleibt.
mit 29 zu 26 is die abstimmung relativ knapp ausgegangen, wobei hier wesentlich mehr wortmeldungen in richtung keine offtopics zu lesen sind. woran mag das nur liegen...


----------



## MefoProf (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



mot67 schrieb:


> ich hatte das so verstanden, dass es nur um offtopics in den reinen fangmeldungsthreads geht. wenn ein threadersteller wünscht, dass in seinem thread offtopics gelöscht werden, könnte er es in den anfangspost schreiben und gegebenenfalls offtopics durch die mods löschen lassen. das ist die möglichkeit, die uns nun bleibt.
> 
> Das hab ich auch so verstanden. Denke nicht, dass Themen im allgemeinen gemeint sind.
> 
> mit 29 zu 26 is die abstimmung relativ knapp ausgegangen, wobei hier wesentlich mehr wortmeldungen in richtung keine offtopics zu lesen sind. woran mag das nur liegen...



Die Mefofängethreads gehören zu den meistgelesenen im Board. Sicherlich nicht nur wegen der schönen Bilder. Also lassen wir den Leuten doch ihren Spass und machen uns weiterhin die Hölle heiss


----------



## de Mischi (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Moin, 

in anderen Foren in denen ich mich aufhalte, wird teilweise verdammt (vor)schnell gelöscht und verschoben. Am Ende gibt's ein ziemliches Durcheinander von zusammenhangslosen (Kurz)Threads, wo keiner mehr durchblickt und postet. Ich meine, es sollte so bleiben wie es ist, bei "Bedarf", wenn's arg ausartet/abdriftet, kann der jeweilige Mod immer noch einschreiten und ggf. ein seperates Thema vorschlagen. 

Also, ich halte es ebenso:


> Mich stört das nicht. Es ist zwar manchmal etwas störend,...naund dann blättere ich halt schnell weiter. Muss ja nicht alles lesen.


----------



## Juletrae (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich hab da nen Denkansatz mit dem evtl. allen geholfen ist.

Man könnte den Monatsthread so lassen wie er ist und nur die Fangmeldungen in einen extra Thread verschieben.
Da kann jeder weiter beglückwünschen, nachfragen und meckern wie bisher und die, die das alles nicht interessiert gucken sich halt den anderen an!

Dann entfällt auch das Problem, das keiner mehr durchsieht wenn die Off-Topics zu den jeweiligen Fängen rausgesammelt werden.

Gruß Juletrae


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

So...abgestimmt, nachdem ich mich durchgearbeitet habe.....Juletræs Ansage finde ich gar nicht so verkehrt #6 

Allerdings : wer soll die Arbeit leisten ?? Tim ?? 
Gut, wenn es geht.....okay....aber ich möchte hier keinem etwas zumuten, was mir selber ehrlich gesagt viel zu viel wäre :q 

und kommentarlos löschen ist nicht okay.......da geht doch einiges an "Dynamik" verloren.......wer wann/was/wie gefangen hat, die Meinungen Anderer dazu, entartete Posts, dummgesabbel...das ist doch das Salz in der Suppe :m


----------



## Blauortsand (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Ich hab da nen Denkansatz mit dem evtl. allen geholfen ist.
> 
> Man könnte den Monatsthread so lassen wie er ist und nur die Fangmeldungen in einen extra Thread verschieben.
> Da kann jeder weiter beglückwünschen, nachfragen und meckern wie bisher und die, die das alles nicht interessiert gucken sich halt den anderen an!
> ...



Das hatte Angelmann auch schon mal vorgeschlagen auf der ertsen Seite dieses Threats:q  nichts für ungut doppelt hält besser|bla: :m 

Schön wäre es dann noch wenn das noch so ähnlich wie bei www.fangster.dk organisiert werden könnte dass finde ich echt übersichtlich!
Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich aber diese Threats wie sie hier immer im board stehen echt nett und das andere wäre irgendwie etwas seelenloser würde es echt vermissen nicht mal offtopic gratulieren/kritisieren zu können:vik: 

Glauben was in den Threats so drinn steht ist dann noch ne ganz andere geschichte bei mir! Vielleicht wenn ein Freund was schreibt, ne nulltour gepostet wird oder ein schönes Bild beiligt aber im großen und ganzen neigen angler ja oft zum übertreiben:q 

Im Ernst:
Ich bin der festen Meinung, dass hier auch echt viel zusammengelogener Mist von Leuten mit Profilneurosen drinnsteht!!! Kein witz mir sind Fälle bekannt, in dene ganz sicher gelogen wurde oder Fische an anderen Stränden abgelichtet wurden, .....

Schade ist eigentlich, dass als es mit diesen Threats losging da so gut wie nie Ärger mit war im ersten Jahr und inzwischen wird viel gestänkert aber unter strich ein immer wieder gern gelesene Rubrik allerdings gerade wegen der Offtopics und Glückwünsche!!!

Ach ja schnell drüberlesen und durchsortieren was sich lohnt zu lesen mache ich auch sehr oft:vik:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Bin schon ne ganze Weile im AB als Member und mittlerweile gibt es hier über 50 verschiedene Themenrichtungen aber eine Abteilung die *"Müll"* heisst fehlt hier noch. Da können sich dann die Miesmachen, die ewigen dagegensein Leute und Anmacher drin ausmüllen wie sie wollen. Natürlich muss das auch nen Mod überarbeiten um Beleidigungen und persönliche Angriffe auf Personen mit eventuellen Rausschmiss ahnden.
Kenne Foren, da ist das eingeführt worden und siehe da, .... es ist Ruhe im Karton. Es läuft konstruktive Kritik ab und die Nettikette wird eingehalten.

Was meinen die Admins und Mods dazu ?? |wavey:

...achja und die Abteilung Müll wird wöchentlich leergefegt, somit frisst der Müll kaum Speicherplatz !


----------



## gerwinator (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

so, ich denn auchmal... #t 

also ich finde es schade das so viele fänge zerredet werden von den "besseranglern" und sie "nur gelten" wenn ein foto mit bei liegt.... und selbst dann gibs was dran auszusetzen...
(@jelle, das is nich gegen dich, alles is mit sicherheit nich wahr...)
gelaber ja, gerne, aber was da so abgeht... #d 
was mich am meisten ärgert is eigentlich das die leude, die die fänge zerreden selber so gut wie nie ne tour posten, is irgendwie immer nur ein kleiner kreis der postet und alle lesen mit...

naja, also mir isses eigentlich egal was mit den ot's passiert, ich guck immer nach dem was mich interesiert und wenn der text länger als 7 zeilen is les ich das schon gar nich mehr (es sei denn es is ein schöner fangbericht|wavey:  )


----------



## eddy (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

zizat: gerwinator::q 
_gelaber ja, gerne, aber was da so abgeht... |uhoh: _
_ich guck immer nach dem was mich interesiert und wenn der text länger als 7 zeilen is les ich das schon gar nich mehr (es sei denn es is ein schöner fangbericht_

genauso mache ich es auch

aber wie sagt der Koch immer:|bla: 
*Salz gehört in die Suppe, aber wehe es wird eine Prise zuviel :q :q :q *

gruß eddy


----------



## Fischbox (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Offtopic ist ein weiter Begriff. Ein bisschen gehört zum Thread und haucht gerade den schnöden Fangmeldungen etwas angenehmes Leben ein. Manchmal wird allerdings deutlich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen und es werden völlig themenfremde Themen diskutiert. Ich überlass es dann gerne den fähigen Mods mal ein wenig mahnend aufzuräumen und den Stuß rauszuschmeissen. Vielleicht lernt ja das eine oder andere Mitglied dadurch und hinterfragt sich vor dem Klick auf "Antworten" selber, ob seine niedergeschriebenen Worte wirklich an der richtigen Stelle erscheinen oder ein neues Thema oder eine PN vielleicht sinnvoller wären.

Weniger Reglementierung sondern lieber mehr Mitdenken einiger Member wäre die Ideallösung.


----------



## donlotis (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Hallo,

gegen Off Topic in diesem Thread wird wohl nur eins helfen: Die Fangmeldungen müssten in eine vorgefertigte Maske eingegeben werden, die keinen Platz für Off Topic-Zusätze lässt.
Das wäre dann aber ziemlich langweilig zu lesen, da könnte ich mir auch gleich ein Telefonbuch nehmen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gegen Off Topic in diesem Thread wird wohl nur eins helfen: Die Fangmeldungen müssten in eine vorgefertigte Maske eingegeben werden, die keinen Platz für Off Topic-Zusätze lässt.
> Das wäre dann aber ziemlich langweilig zu lesen, da könnte ich mir auch gleich ein Telefonbuch nehmen!
> ...


Jo, AB- Fangbuch, jeder, der`s wissen will, schaut bei seinem Zielfisch nach, wer, wann, wo, wie. Schön langweilig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



> Bin schon ne ganze Weile im AB als Member und mittlerweile gibt es hier über 50 verschiedene Themenrichtungen aber eine Abteilung die "Müll" heisst fehlt hier noch.


Haben wir auch schon mal angedacht.
Bringt aber bei einem Forum von der Größe des Anglerboards doch ne Menge Probleme und Arbeit für die Mods mit sich. Und von wegen "einmal in der Woche" kann man da auch abhaken, mehrmals täglich dürfte es eher treffen.



> Ich überlass es dann gerne den fähigen Mods mal ein wenig mahnend aufzuräumen und den Stuß rauszuschmeissen


Danke)
Das Poblem dabei:
Auch Mods sind nur Menschen.

Und haben ihre Meinung.

Es kann also durchaus sein, dass ein Mod denkt der Beitrag ist zu sehr OT, verschiedene Member meinen genau das Gegenteil.

Hat man da nicht eine "knallharte" Regelung, gehen umgehend die Diskussionen los, warum das Posting des einen als OT gewertet wird, das ähnliche (in Augen des Betrachters, aber vielleicht nicht des Mods) von einem anderen stehen bleibt.

Im Raubfischforum habe ich das Problem mit dem Fangtthread auch, weil manche meinen, das als "Propagandathread" für oder gegen c+r nutzen zu können.

Das hat jetzt dazu geführt, dass ich inzwischen rigoros alles lösche, was mit Mitnahme oder zurücksetzen eines Fangs zu tun hat. Denn daraus entwickelt sich innerhalb von Minuten wieder eine innerhalb des Fangthreads stattfindende c+r - Diskussion.

Nur wenn man das rigoros durchzieht, setzt man sich als Mod nicht dem Vorwurf aus parteilich zu sein - auch wenns dann immer wieder Leute trift, dies eigentlich gar nicht so gemeint haben.....

Das Interessante dabei ist immer, wie viele Member auf einmal gute Gründe haben, warum gerade so ein Thema da hingehört - und die in einem anderen Thema shr darauf drängen dass alles ganz streng auf der Linie bleibt.

Man kanns einfach nicht allen Recht machen.

Schön wäre die allereinfachste Lösung:

Etwas (mehr) Disziplin der Postenden....

Ist aber bei der Größe des Forums in meinen Augen eher illusorisch.

Wenn aber was OT kommt, wäre es schon hilfreich wenn das dann nicht gleich von x weiteren öffentlich diskutiert wird - der geneigte User kennt ja auch die PN - Funktion, mittels derer man einen anderen anschreiben kann, vielleicht mit der Bitte das Posting entsprechend zu ändern, damit es weniger OT ist.
Damit vermeidet man dann zumindest die Diskussion darüber in dem Thread, was ja auch wieder OT wäre.....


----------



## Juletrae (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Das hatte Angelmann auch schon mal vorgeschlagen auf der ertsen Seite dieses Threats:q nichts für ungut doppelt hält besser|bla: :mhttp://www.


 
Da haste Recht! Hab ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Hi #h 

finde das gerade die OffTopics einen Thread erst mit Leben füllen :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Glauben was in den Threats so drinn steht ist dann noch ne ganz andere geschichte bei mir! Vielleicht wenn ein Freund was schreibt, ne nulltour gepostet wird oder ein schönes Bild beiligt aber im großen und ganzen neigen angler ja oft zum übertreiben:q
> 
> Im Ernst:
> Ich bin der festen Meinung, dass hier auch echt viel zusammengelogener Mist von Leuten mit Profilneurosen drinnsteht!!! Kein witz mir sind Fälle bekannt, in dene ganz sicher gelogen wurde oder Fische an anderen Stränden abgelichtet wurden, .....


 
Interessante These, allerdings habe ich das auch schon oft gedacht. Wenn man so liest wie viele Leute Zupfer oder einen kurzen Kontakt hatten wundert man sich schon. So viele Zupfer hab ich nie. Es kommt schon mal vor das ein Fisch sich losschlägt, aber wirklich nicht jeden Tag. Oft genug beist nix, zupft nix und passiert nix. Ebenso das es ständig Riesenfische als Nachläufer gibt, ist vielleicht eher ein Wahrnehmungsproblem als das es wirklich so ist. 

Wer es nötig hat sich mit Fotos von nicht selbst oder früheren Fischen zu profilieren, der hat es wohl wirklich nötig.:q 
Allerdings halte ich das auf einer psycho-sozialen Ebene für bedenklich.
Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die, die direkt vor Ort wohnen, auch jedes Mal ihre Fische fangen.

Im Mefobereich scheint ja alles noch recht moderat abzugehen, verglichen mit dem was im Raubfischthread abgeht. Da glaube ich einigen schon lange nicht mehr, vor allem bei Äußerungen wie schon 149 Hechte in 2006. Aber wie gesagt, wer es nötig hat... Der fährt auch GTI.:q 


Uli


----------



## Schweißsocke (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Fangmeldungen ohne überflüssiges Gelaber? Wie langweilig wäre das denn. Da der MefoFangmeldungsthread sowieso keinen statistischen Wert besitzt, schließlich werden Fänge nach Lust und Laune gepostet, erzeugen vorgefertigte Masken doch gar nichts außer einer öden Buchstabenwüste.

Nein, immer her mit den Emotionen, auch wenn es diejenigen, dir hier im Board nur billig ohne Aufwand Infos abgreifen wollen, noch so nervt, wenn mal neben der Spur gepostet wird.|bla:


----------



## Malte (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Also ich denke auch dümme Sprüche und scherzhafte, ironische und andere Bemerkungen gehören dazu und wenn ein nur das On-Topic lesen will... mein Gott dann soll er das tun und das andere einfach ignorieren.

Und falls einer nur auf Stunk aus ist dann kann man ihn sperren, das ist ja nicht das Problem wie ich finde.


Horido und immer locker durch die Hose atmen.

:m


----------



## Windmaster (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Ich finde die Idee mit der vorgefertigten Maske in dem Thread "Meerforellenfänge" eigentlich ganz gut, wie als Beispiel ja auch schon erwähnt unter fangster.dk gemacht wird.​
Wer dann etwas mehr oder einen kleinen Bericht dazu schreiben möchte sollte dies vielleicht dann in einem extra Thread posten, wo dann auch die "Nicht-Fangtage", die OffTopics, die Kommentare, Glückwünsche etc dazugehören.​ 

Ich denke so in etwa könnte es funktionieren.... |rolleyes​ 




.​


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



> ... WO SIND DIE (z.B. meine) BEITRÄGE ??? WER ZENSIERT HIER ??? MAN DARF ANSCHEINEND LABERN - MUSS ABER DABEI SAGEN, DASS MAN EINE NULLNUMMER HATTE. FALLS ES SICH HIER NICHT UM EINEN EDV-FEHLER HANDELT, MUSS MAN SAGEN:
> 
> S A U E R E I...
> 
> ...





> Sorry, war ich :-((
> Bin gerade dabei und versuche das hinzubiegen.
> Habe versucht die OT - Beiträge in einen Extra - Thread zu schieben weil das hier gewünscht wurde und Tim nicht online war.
> 
> ...



Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen!?!
Habe aus diesem Threat nicht das Fazit gefunden, dass das nun so gehändelt werden soll noch in dem aktuelle meerforellenfänge threat januar aus dem ich die beiden beiträge rauskopiert habe!?!


----------



## Fangfisch (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> Ich geb zu ,am liebsten lese ich die OT´s
> Hab keinen Bock auf ne sterile Exxeltabelle.
> 
> Naja,die Gratulationen sind schon manchmal lästig...|kopfkrat ...ich fang ja auch nie was|supergri


 
_Erfolg ist so ziemlich das letzte, was einem vergeben wird.#a_


----------



## fimo (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

@Blauortsand
... deswegen ist hier ja dieser Thread entstanden ...


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

...  aus diesem Threat konnte ich jetzt nicht den allgemeinen wunsch ablesen, dass alle Off Topics in den aktuellen fängen Threats gelöscht werden sollten!?
Habe bislang eher hier herausgelesen:
Vielmehr war der überwiegende Teil dafür, das Off Topic eher mit dabei sein sollte!
Eher wurde sichj dafür ausgesprochen wenn veränderung dann die Fangmeldungen in nen Extrathreat dafür verschieben!?!


----------



## dat_geit (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

OT´s müssen bleiben, sonst macht das doch kein Spaß!!!!!


----------



## T4_Christian (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Also ich finde die OT eigentlich ganz lustig und zum größten Teil sind sie ja auch nett gemeint. 
Manchmal artet es zwar ein wenig aus, aber sind Diskussionen nicht die Grundlage eines Forums?!#c 
Der Letzte Meerforellenlaberfred wurde vor knapp einem Jahr am 18.01.2006 gegründet und hat sage und schreibe 3Monate überlebt. Jetzt beachtet ihn keiner mehr...

Das zeigt doch, das wir alle lieber in einem und zu einem aktuellem Thema schreiben wollen und nicht erst den Fred wechsel um dann da weiter zu diskutieren?!


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Hi,

ahm .. gibts denn ein Abstimmungs-End-Ergebnis-Datum or someting?!

|wavey: Sönke


----------



## donlotis (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Nö, 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## gerwinator (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



theactor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ahm .. gibts denn ein Abstimmungs-End-Ergebnis-Datum or someting?!
> 
> |wavey: Sönke



<ironie>

sobald das gewünschte ergebnis erreicht wurde :q |wavey: 

</ironie>


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Sacht mal Leute, wir sind hier doch im Indernet oder nicht! #h 

Wenn ich jetzt so den größten Teil der Meinungen gelesen habe, und den Tenor so sehe, dann gibt es 2 oder mehr Fraktionen, die sich was unterschiedliches wünschen. Und der arme Mod soll die Arbeit machen das Auszubügeln. Paßt irgendwie so alles nicht zueinander, und die Abstimmung bringt jetzt wohl auch keine Änderung. |rolleyes 

*ABER:*

Wieso denn nicht das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden, dabei den geplagten Mod entlasten und alles miteinander vereinigen.

* Im WWW hat jeder einen Browser mit Fenstern, auch 2 Tück (sollte jedenfalls :q )
* Im WWW kann man Links setzen (sollte man eigentlich mal gesehen haben )

Worauf es hinaus soll:

Es werden 2 parallele Thread mit klar erkenntlichem Namen gestartet, 
der eine reine normierte Fangmeldedaten (*ohne* Diskussionen, Geschwafel und OT), 
der andere Fangmeldeberichte (*mit* Diskussionen, Geschwafel und OT) .

Jeder Fänger postet erstmal seine reinen Fangmeldedaten im ersten, und dann seine Fangmeldeberichte im zweiten, also Bericht, Tralla und sonstwas, mit einem eingefügten Link auf den Beitrag in Fangmeldedaten. 
(Vielleicht fallen jemandem noch bessere Namen ein )

So hat man beides, kann gleich am selben Platz diskutieren, fragen, die Fangmeldedaten sind aber nochmal knapp zusammengefaßt extra. Kein Mod muß eingreifen, keiner sich ärgern, niemand nerven. Sollten doch alle mit glücklich werden können, und lernen tut man sowas schnell. :g 

*Beispiel:*

Meerfor1 schreibt:
Habe heute geangelt und gefangen.
War schön usw. usw. 
GenaueFangdaten hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1374716&postcount=11
paar Fotos habe ich auch noch .. (in welchen Teil sollen die Fotos hin? wohl lieber in die Berichte)


----------



## gerwinator (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

also, ohne offtopics hädde der trööt doch erst 5 oder 6 beiträge... (laaangweilich) und die leute die keine ot's drin haben möchten posten auch nur in den seltensten fällen, und wenn, dann dass der vorhergehende beitrag hier nich hingehört..
ich würd vorschlagen wens stört der sollte einfach nich den thread lesen |rolleyes 
bumms aus die maus... |wavey: |supergri 

ansonsten könnt man so ne abstimmung über so gut wie jeden thread machen... :v


----------



## Haeck (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*



gerwinator schrieb:


> ...ich würd vorschlagen wens stört der sollte einfach nich den thread lesen |rolleyes
> bumms aus die maus... |wavey: |supergri



...eben...#6 

mfg

haeck


----------



## hotte50 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Hi,

ich stell mir gerade vor was aus dieser gut gebauten, attraktiven Lady werden würde, wenn ..."Potzblitz".....mit einem Fingerschnipp alle Offtopics verschwunden wären.....|kopfkrat

......oh Gott, eine "Twiggi" wie sie im Buche steht. Und wer will schon eine "Twiggi" im Arm haben |supergri

egal wie's prässiert.....es wird immer einige geben, welche wat zum meckern finden....also lasst es so wie es bissher ist. Macht doch den meisten hier einen Riesenspass (Vorsicht Suchtgefahr), oder ?  Glaube kaum, dieses Board wäre ohne OFFTOPIC so groß und beliebt geworden. 

Wenn die Nutzer des Meerforellen-Thread eben eine Abteilung "pure Fangmeldungen" haben wollen, so ist das auch gut so. Nur bitte bloß nix verallgemeinern und den Großteil des Boards in die gleiche Richtung lenken 

ist nur meine kleine und bescheidene Meinung dazu

in diesem Sinne
allzeit bereit
Hottefuffzich


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

So Mädels,

dieser Fred war schon ziemlich tief versunken.

Die Mehrheit möchte nicht das ich den MefoFang-Thread bereinige.
Dachte ich mir schon aber man möchte es ja möglichst vielen recht machen.

Eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl von Votern möchte dennoch kein OT dazwischen lesen. Den Vorschlag mit dem neuen OT-Free Fred nehme ich mal auf und pflege das Teil so flux es geht immer hinterher.

klick mich zum OT


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Schöner Zug von Dir, Timsen, #6

  Ich habe mich an der Abstimmung nicht beteilig, aber das Ergebnis so interpretiert,
  das die Mehrheit hier mehr aus der Lust an der Kurzweiligkeit teilnimmt. #t

  Wenn dann von der Minderheit hier nicht genug Quantitatives oder ausreichend Qualitatives für so einen Thread kommt, würde ich jedenfalls es Dir nicht übel nehmen, wenn Du die Sache stornierst,

  Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

#6 

klasse Timsen....

da nimmst Du freiwillig 'ne Menge Arbeit auf Dich #6 

gibt beim nächsten "Wiedersehen" 'ne Moods von mir


----------



## fimo (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

*Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007 Offtopicfree: 2.872 Hits

**Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007: 10.410 Hits*


----------



## Christian D (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Stehen ja auch an 2 verschiedenen Stellen.....viele scrollen doch gleich runter! Von daher sagt das nichts aus.


----------



## elbtwister (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

hier mal ein dickes *DANKE* an Truttafriend für die tolle arbeit#6 .ist schon toll so mit zwei fred`s :q #6 . 
gruß jörg|wavey::m


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Da sag ich doch gleich mal Danke zurück Jörg #h

BTW
2.872 Hits sind auch Leutz die sich im Offtopic wohlfühlen.
So gibt´s kein Gezanke über die OT´s und das ist die Mühe allemal wert.


----------



## Truttafriend (18. März 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir ein Unterforum hier anhängen um die Offtopic-Fangthreads zu sammeln?

So könnte man auch noch nach Jahren darin stöbern und sich vielleicht was interessantes daraus ziehen.

Derzeit verschwinden die Beiträge in den Tiefen und sind nur noch per Suche zu erreichen.

Was meint ihr? #h


----------



## elbtwister (18. März 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

jo super idee#6 .also ich bin dafür:vik: 

               gruß jörg


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Moin Timsen, #h 

bin auch dafür. Gute Idee!  #6 #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Abstimmung: Das Problem mit mit dem OffTopics*

Das mit dem Off-Topic-Free ist ja eine gute Sache.

Jetzt da der ?fängigste? Monat rum ist sieht man, dass da nicht so viele Seiten zusammen kommen.

Wäre es da nicht vielleicht sinnvoll, den Off-Topic-Free-Thread nicht monatsweise, sondern für das ganze Jahr zu nehmen.
Dann hätte man einen schönen Überblick.

Uli


----------

